# Medical Tutorial Website



## thehandwriter (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to medstudentz, but I've been putting together a website for medical students, It's just to help out with topics people are struggling with. It's incomplete but I'm adding content all the time. Let me know what you think. There is also a heap of neuroscience stuff on it too.

It's called "Handwritten Tutorials", just google it and it will come up.

Cheers,


----------



## thehandwriter (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, if anyone has any requests for topics, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

I just checked out the site and it's downright BRILLIANT ! #happy It's like khanacademy but instead focuses just on med studies so yeah REALLY appreciate what you're doing  To have ALL the topics like physio,anatomy,pharma,embryology,biochem,patho,behavioral sciences etc would be like a dream ! I hope my sincere appreciation gets through the post  Btw,I'm having trouble with the purine and pyrimidine cycle so yeah ! Getting some embryology up there would be nice too since many med schools start that pretty early.I hope you continue to keep up this wonderful work.I shall spread the word


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing such a useful web... kindly include more topics in it...


----------

